# Softbox recommendations



## CherylL (Jan 14, 2018)

I am a hobbyist and would like to get a softbox.  Lighting would be of my grandkids and the pups and maybe as fill outside where sun is setting behind the subject.

This is what I have:
Canon 430 EX ii
ProMaster Deluxe Light Stand LS-2 with their universal umbrella holder
YN622C transmitter and receiver
cheap umbrella

I was looking at this softbox:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...ighting-accessories-20&linkId=72223ERPD7JJ4KZ

Is the 430 EX ii strong enough for a softbox?  I was thinking about finding a used 580 EX ii and using 2 flashes. 
If I had the receiver on the 580 EX ii for example, could it trigger the 430 EX ii by line of sight?  Guessing I should get another receiver?  
I did look at the Canon 600EX-RT.  A question on Amazon under the transmitter that I own, said it won't work on the this flash.  Yet, on BH site a few users are using them together.

Thanks


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 14, 2018)

CherylL said:


> I am a hobbyist and would like to get a softbox.  Lighting would be of my grandkids and the pups and maybe as fill outside where sun is setting behind the subject.
> 
> This is what I have:
> Canon 430 EX ii
> ...



I know OEM stuff is considered to be more reliable, but since you already have the Yongnuo 622 transmitters, you could pick up something like the YN685 for additional speedlights. They work seamlessly and I've had zero issues, and you can buy at least 2 for the same price as the Canon speedlites. (I actually picked four of them up here from a fellow forum member for $150  ) . 

As far as softboxes go, I think you might want something bigger. @Derrel has been recommending some sort of umbrella style softbox that are cheap, but I can never remember the brand. I think they are in the $30 range.  I like using big sources of light for my kids because...well, they move, haha. It makes it harder to miss when they wiggle. With your savings, you could buy a 3rd YN685.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2018)

These are MiC versions of Lastolite's Ezybox; their main claim to fame is that they set up and collapse quickly and take up very little space.  Honestly, I'd go with something like this.  Larger, cheaper, and should produce decent light.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 14, 2018)

tirediron said:


> These are MiC versions of Lastolite's Ezybox; their main claim to fame is that they set up and collapse quickly and take up very little space.  Honestly, I'd go with something like this.  Larger, cheaper, and should produce decent light.



Yes...different brand, but that's like what Derrel was mentioning.


----------



## adamhiram (Jan 14, 2018)

I asked a similar question last year, and the bottom line is you can do a lot with a single speed light.  I regularly use a Nikon SB700 in a 38” octobox with no issues.  Even at ISO 100 and f/8, I’m only at 1/4 power.
Using larger modifiers with speed lights

My only recommendation with that particular softbox is to buy it elsewhere for much cheaper, and to go bigger if you don’t specifically need that size.  Godox makes a 31” (32”) version that typically sells for around $21 by itself, or $40 with the speed light adapter.  Also sold under the Glow brand at Adorama, as well as Neewer.  I cannot attest to the quality of these, but for the price you can’t really go wrong.
Glow Softbox for Bracket
Glow S-Type Bracket


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > These are MiC versions of Lastolite's Ezybox; their main claim to fame is that they set up and collapse quickly and take up very little space.  Honestly, I'd go with something like this.  Larger, cheaper, and should produce decent light.
> ...



Yes, similar but different labeling....these are specified as 42-inches...and labeled as PBL brand... same basic thing, but less costly, $34.49 US dollars, for a PAIR of them, with free shipping from Steve Kaeser Enterprises...I have these in the pre-PBL label format...he's been selling these in pairs for a decade or more now.

Pretty good quality of light from these.

https://www.amazon.com/PBL-Reflecti...8&qid=1515989634&sr=1-1&keywords=steve+kaeser


----------



## CherylL (Jan 15, 2018)

adamhiram said:


> I asked a similar question last year, and the bottom line is you can do a lot with a single speed light.  I regularly use a Nikon SB700 in a 38” octobox with no issues.  Even at ISO 100 and f/8, I’m only at 1/4 power.
> Using larger modifiers with speed lights
> 
> My only recommendation with that particular softbox is to buy it elsewhere for much cheaper, and to go bigger if you don’t specifically need that size.  Godox makes a 31” (32”) version that typically sells for around $21 by itself, or $40 with the speed light adapter.  Also sold under the Glow brand at Adorama, as well as Neewer.  I cannot attest to the quality of these, but for the price you can’t really go wrong.
> ...



I read your previous thread and liked how you were able to knock out the ambient.  I would like to explore this type of photography too.  I looked at the Rapidbox you mentioned.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 15, 2018)

Derrel said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Thanks Derrel, those look good for wrap around light for the grands.  For adult headshots with light sculpting would a softbox work better?   Does reflective softboxes have less control of the light?  My price point would be around $100 for a softbox.  I've read too many reviews that I am lost on what is best and guessing different tools for different type photos?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 15, 2018)

the umbrella @Derrel mentioned is pretty much a softbox.    the light is very controlled with them -- at a fraction of the cost of a traditional, heavy, clumsy, mount-breaking, stand-toppling, softbox


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2018)

Ordered a pair, thanks for the recommendation! These ought to be a definite improvement over my little bargain basement shoot thru umbrellas, and without needing any more hardware or anything.

Steve Kaeser owes @Derrel  a little kickback. At least a churro or something.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 18, 2018)

Braineack said:


> the umbrella @Derrel mentioned is pretty much a softbox.    the light is very controlled with them -- at a fraction of the cost of a traditional, heavy, clumsy, mount-breaking, stand-toppling, softbox



Thanks for the clarification.  I ordered a set.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > the umbrella @Derrel mentioned is pretty much a softbox.    the light is very controlled with them -- at a fraction of the cost of a traditional, heavy, clumsy, mount-breaking, stand-toppling, softbox
> ...



These have good light quality...and as Braineack said, these *umbrella box* light modifiers function pretty much as a softbox does, in most but not "all" respects. They set up much more-eaily and faster than any softbox I've ever used. For less than $35 for a pair of two, you can hardly go wrong on these for a lot of uses.

The one thing that many square or rectangular softboxes offer, that these do not offer, is an optional, removable, fabric grid or "egg crate" type grid attachment.

Softboxes of the square or rectangular type may also offer recessed front faces, or recessed front + egg crate grid capability; this is where the traditional type of softbox has its advantages.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 19, 2018)

Derrel said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Thanks Derrel for the detailed explanation.  Can't wait to try the umbrella box.


----------



## mrca (Mar 14, 2018)

The photek softlighter, an umbrella with a diffuser over the front has been used by Annie Lebovitz for  years.  When folks are just starting out in lighting  they want the cheapest modifier and usually go with an umbrella.  Then, they try shooting in a small space and the light sprayed all over by  the umbrella is frustrating and limits their results.  They have difficulty getting high contrast, dark shadows, they find the background contaminated with spill.   I would recommend a 36 inch  soft box that works in bounce mode with the flash inside the box.  The recessed front diffusion panel allows you to control spill.   For my strobes I have a 3x4 on a folding speed ring that allows it to pop open and lock. Great size for headshots, 3/4 body.  All my rectangular softboxes, beauty dish and octas are equipped with an egg crate except the 7' octa.   I am currently shooting in a narrow space so keep a 6.5 x 6.5' black scrim on a rolling stand opposite the main to help control contamination of the bg.  If necessary, I clothespin a piece of black cinefoil to one side of the soft box to control spill on the bg even more. If I were buying one piece of modifier,  I would buy alien bee's 5' octa  that opens like an umbrella, is small enough to use outdoors in minimal wind and would add the egg crate for control inside.  Get one Alien bee light.  Then add a piece of foam core as fill.  I use another strobe/soft box as fill but also find myself using a cheap piece of white foam core alot lately. With those two you have ability to make a 3 light shot outdoors using BOB, the big orange ball as back, rim light  main opposite and reflector fill


----------

